# Porterhouse and Roadside Chicken



## Captain Morgan (Mar 13, 2006)

Porterhouse on sale, so that and a tater are dinner.  Since the grill is fired up, did some thighs for lunch this week.  Used Bryan's roadside recipe, kicked it up a notch with cayenne pepper and red wine vinegar added in.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 13, 2006)

Those are some tasty lookin' steaks =P~ 
What did you season them with?


----------



## Finney (Mar 13, 2006)

Damn nice looking steak there Cappie.  I forgot they were on sale. #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice dinner Cappy! With the roadside chicks, did you use the white vinegar like Brian posted or did you cut it in half like Larry said? I cut it in half yesterday and I liked it much more than full strength (vinegar). I had a piece for lunch today and it was great!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 13, 2006)

Puff, just salt and fresh ground pepper.

Nick, I used all the vinegar, added red wine vinegar and sherry, used cayenne and some Cavenders in with the original recipe.  Wanted a bolder flavor.  Haven't eaten any yet, I'll find tomorrow if it's any better or worse.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 14, 2006)

Outstanding looking chow there Cappy,  Love the funky green plates, Are they "stone ware" ?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks damn good Cap'n. Nice grills marks and done jus right.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 14, 2006)

Pigs, that's really a platter...that was one big honking steak, wouldn't fit on the plate!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 14, 2006)

normally I could, but sad to say even though I'm fat, I just can't eat as
much as my younger days.  Got a nice lunch waiting for me though!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 14, 2006)

Great job there Cappy!  Gourmet grill marks there brother!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah I put those grill marks on there just for you guys.  I know people eat with their eyes, but I use my mouth a lot more, and I don't care about fancy grill marks most of the time.


----------



## oompappy (Mar 14, 2006)

Porterhouse with just salt & pepper is the way to go!
Great pics and grill mark Captain, Thanks!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks real good there Cappy.  Nice pics even if they are in "ephoto".


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 14, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Looks real good there Cappy.  *Nice pics even if they are in "ephoto".[/*quote]
> 
> Typical statement of a "Bill"!  :loony:  Anal anal anal!!!!


----------



## Finney (Mar 14, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":6hly188r]Looks real good there Cappy.  *Nice pics even if they are in "ephoto".*



*Typical statement of a "Bill"!  :loony:  Anal anal anal!!!! *[/quote:6hly188r]

It's a Bill thing.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 14, 2006)

Whew, for a minute I thought I was the only one who noticed!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 14, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Puff, just salt and fresh ground pepper.
> 
> Nick, I used all the vinegar, added red wine vinegar and sherry, used cayenne and some Cavenders in with the original recipe.  Wanted a bolder flavor.  Haven't eaten any yet, I'll find tomorrow if it's any better or worse.


While the steaks are cookin'.
Throw some EVOO on em'.
Put some more on when your taking them off.
That is good stuff =P~


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 14, 2006)

I used to marinade in evoo and woos, but now I just pop em on plain and when they come off, rub with a slab of butter before tenting.  Like the butter flavor better.

 If I'm using a cheaper cut, I'll still use the evoo to help tenderize or soften the meat, but remember part of the porterhouse is the tenderloin, which doesn't need any tenderizing imho.


----------

